
Twitter is removing the terms “master”, “slave” and “blacklist” from its code - TekMol
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/03/tech/twitter-jpmorgan-slave-master-coding/index.html
======
aaadddfffssseee
These are not racist terms and this is akin to removing the Golden Girls
mudmask episode.

This isn't how you support BLM, end racism or stop the police from abusing
power and killing minorities. This is how you dull the message and look like a
tone deaf moron who has no command over the English language.

